# Topwater Frog Action!



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Cool video for all the froggers out there, I just started fishing a frog on the river last year with pretty good results, anybody got any tips or tricks for using a frog, I know I missed several good fish last year hoping to increase my hookups this year. Just ordered a spro and booyah pad crusher to try this year, $20 for two lures, they better work lol..

http://www.scout.com/outdoors/wired2fish/story/1635876-amazing-blowups-on-topwater-frogs-video


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

By far my favorite fishing. 

I only run a SPRO Bronzeye Frog in either the original 65 or the pop65. 

I bend the hooks out about 1/16th of an inch from the body and I trip the tails to match the length of the frog body itself. 

The finish on the SPRO's last much longer, and they weigh a little more which allows me to cast the few extra yards a might need. The also skip like a dream.

I've got some epic blow ups on Gopro and a lot more photos I'll have to find


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

jcoss15 said:


> Cool video for all the froggers out there, I just started fishing a frog on the river last year with pretty good results, anybody got any tips or tricks for using a frog, I know I missed several good fish last year hoping to increase my hookups this year. Just ordered a spro and booyah pad crusher to try this year, $20 for two lures, they better work lol..
> 
> http://www.scout.com/outdoors/wired2fish/story/1635876-amazing-blowups-on-topwater-frogs-video


Where do you teach at if I may ask?

Check out YouTube for "Dean Rojas Spro" 

there a few videos with suggestions and a couple of him fishing, Roland Martin did a show with him and they fished spros in the grass canals on Lake O. 

By far some of the best video I've ever seen!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My youngin' fishes w/ em and does purty good! There are just mixed retrievals.... Most time it's a constant twitch/swim. I like to swim them onto lilies, rest then start again...I do what he does and don't catch squat!!! It's awesome action watching them blow up after them though!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I like the Stanley ribbit series, floating frogs.

I wait till you feel some weight on the line, then set hook HARD.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Frog fishing, the only way to go during the summer. I usually don't put the frog rod down at Seminole from late June through September. I like the Livetarget/Koppers frogs but the Spros have worked alright for me as well. Like was said before, bend the hooks straight up away from the back slightly, to help them grab the roof of the mouth easier. I also trim the legs an inch or so as I walk a frog like a Spook most of the time. I also add glass rattles, usually 2 per frog and take pliers and break one of the rattles for extra noise. We fish thick mats of hydrilla and coontail mostly, so the more noise the better. Good Luck out there, I know you'll get it dialed in.


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

One of my favorite things to do with frogs.... catch other frogs! We go out to local ponds or lakes, look for bullfrogs sitting at the edge of the water, then pitch an artificial frog up near them and twitch/swim it back. Bullfrogs are cannibals and love to eat smaller frogs. It is a blast to watch them swim up and use their front legs to stuff the artificial in their mouths. Most fun way to get a mess of frog legs!

Only problem, is occasionally a pesky bass will interrupt my froggin' trips. :thumbsup:


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

@jeffbro999

When you mention breaking a rattle, do you mean putting the BB's in the hollow body of the frog? Or does a cracked tube suffice?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> @jeffbro999
> 
> When you mention breaking a rattle, do you mean putting the BB's in the hollow body of the frog? Or does a cracked tube suffice?


I usually insert 2 glass rattles, and then find one inside, grab with pliers and crush it. The glass and bb's rolling around inside make a lot of noise, and it sounds different than a regular glass rattle. I noticed an increase in catches when I started doing this. I would think a few bb's and 1 glass rattle would do the same thing, creating some noise. It does weight the frog down more, which isn't a bad thing when fishing mats. In open water it can be to much, so experiment with the frogs you use and see what works.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

One other tip would be to experiment with rod actions until you find what hooks them good and gets them in the boat. I started out fishing a H/Xf, and it was way to stiff. Decided to try my H/medium fast crankbait rod and it made a huge difference. It didn't have the same power, but the moderate action kept them hooked up while dragging them out of the thick stuff. Rarely lose a fish now. Definitely pays to experiment :thumbsup:


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

*Frogs*

For yellow get some Stanley ribbit frogs, black is my favorite color. Throw them on braid and learn how to skip them. When you learn how to do it you can put it in amazing places. A lot of the strikes come right when it stops skipping. If they don't reel it back like a Buzzbait. I've caught some monster sacks on yellow doing this. There's days I don't put it down.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Jeffbro999 said:


> One other tip would be to experiment with rod actions until you find what hooks them good and gets them in the boat. I started out fishing a H/Xf, and it was way to stiff. Decided to try my H/medium fast crankbait rod and it made a huge difference. It didn't have the same power, but the moderate action kept them hooked up while dragging them out of the thick stuff. Rarely lose a fish now. Definitely pays to experiment :thumbsup:


More solid advice for sure! 

I use the Falcon 8' Inshore spinning for just about everything, im usually bank fishing and don't carry more than one rod. Yet the same rod for some reason in baitcaster setup doesn't give the same hook set reliability

My absolute favorite rod for frog is a Johnny Morris Signature Combo. I have one of the older versions, I think it was the first one to feature the 6 spring magnet brake. Came with a 7'6" signature rod. Medium heavy with a fast tip. 

I can out cast the duckett, skeet reese, browing, and Curado setups I've tried.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

What's everyone using for a reel ratio? 

The JM has a 7.3 1 which is my preffered. Picks up slack line while I'm waiting to feel the pull


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Buckchaser said:


> For yellow get some Stanley ribbit frogs, black is my favorite color. Throw them on braid and learn how to skip them. When you learn how to do it you can put it in amazing places. A lot of the strikes come right when it stops skipping. If they don't reel it back like a Buzzbait. I've caught some monster sacks on yellow doing this. There's days I don't put it down.


That is what I had my success on this past year, well the stanley buzz frog, which is the ribbit frog on an inline buzzbait. Some monster blow ups and some big misses, I want to try the others just for comparison and maybe better hook ups. This year I will be fishing all my frogs with 50lb braid on 6'6' MH rod, last year I was using mono with it.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Those Stanley toads are good baits. Buckchasers advice is right on, basically a weedless buzzbait so get it as far back in the trees as you can and get blown up!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> What's everyone using for a reel ratio?
> 
> The JM has a 7.3 1 which is my preffered. Picks up slack line while I'm waiting to feel the pull


Use whatever ratio you are most comfortable with. I know guys that use 5.1 for the cranking power to get them out of the cover. But I like fast, and have progressed through the years getting faster and faster. I use a Metanium XG, 8.5:1 ratio and it gets the bait back in a hurry to make another cast. Plenty of torque as well and haven't had any issues with it yet. I also use this setup in the spring for ripping lipless cranks so it covers both techniques well. The Curado I or Citica I would make very nice frog reels for not a lot of cash.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Buckchaser said:


> For yellow get some Stanley ribbit frogs, black is my favorite color. Throw them on braid and learn how to skip them. When you learn how to do it you can put it in amazing places. A lot of the strikes come right when it stops skipping. If they don't reel it back like a Buzzbait. I've caught some monster sacks on yellow doing this. There's days I don't put it down.


ABSOLUTELY!

I also do the same w/ flukes rigged weed-less, skip under the bushes and banks, massive blow-ups!

My rod set up is 6.6 or 7' MH fast tip, sensitive w/ backbone!!

Also, when possible, throw to the bank and pull it in, If there is a fish nearby...they saw it move and will crush it when it hits water.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Picked up 2 Jrs. Today, notice the new frogs have colored backs









For someone looking for something a little different check out live targets hollow bluegill


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Crazy Old Phil said:


> One of my favorite things to do with frogs.... catch other frogs! We go out to local ponds or lakes, look for bullfrogs sitting at the edge of the water, then pitch an artificial frog up near them and twitch/swim it back. Bullfrogs are cannibals and love to eat smaller frogs. It is a blast to watch them swim up and use their front legs to stuff the artificial in their mouths. Most fun way to get a mess of frog legs!
> 
> Only problem, is occasionally a pesky bass will interrupt my froggin' trips. :thumbsup:


Crazy,
I though I was the only Frog-frog nut. What I love is to trough one ontop the duckweed and watch the eyes ease up from below like a gator. Had a ball with these guys on the Lewis and Clark resivour on Missouri River .


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

I’de like to add two frogs to the discussion. The Spro Glidit. It’s my favorite to skip under trees, docks etc. It’s size and weight is perfect for this application. I fish it on a 6-6 rod with lighter (20-30lb) braid on a Shimano Carido reel. Takes a good touch with the thumb but is killer when it works.
The other is the Terminator Walking frog. It’s body configuration is the best I’ve seen for hook-ups. The problem with a lot of frogs is getting the body to collapse far enough to expose the hooks. On all but the Terminator, the tail weight location limits the ability of body to collapse. The Terimators weight is set back on the body to aid walking. The plus is better hook exposure. It’s heaver frog to aid with long casts and the body is very durable whitch help with our toothy critters.
I haven’t heard anyone mentioned bedding bass. I'de suggest fishing a frogs over beds. Sometimes they just can’t leave one sit unmolested over their bed.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Too expensive to lose


----------

